# HP RECOVERY DISC CREATOR needed!!!!



## jal_desai (Dec 11, 2007)

hi .. i bought a HP pavilion lappy with vista premium factory installed. there were 3 partitions. C:\ had the operating system, D:\ had the HP_RECOVERY, F:\ was one blank partition and E:\ was the DVD drive.... i wanted the DVD drive label to be F:\ and the empty partition to be E:\ so i installed partition magic and as i ran it for the first time it said "partition 2 overlaps partition 1" and suddenly tht blank partion (around 60 GB) DISAPPEARED...  I was shocked.... i had not yet created the recovery disks from tht HP_RECOVERY drive. 

next day i went to the dealer, he laughed ( *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/images/icons/icon8.gif ) and said u need to put the laptop here and come tomorrow... i went the next day and he said he doesnot have the vista home premium version so he cant do a fresh install. and he gave me hope tht AS MY HP_RECOVERY partition is still intact, he'll send tht lappy to the factory and when the factory installs origial VISTA.. i can create the recovery disks... but for tht he said tht AS ELECTIONS in GUJARAT are going on (i live in valsad, near surat) , this will take a week... so i said i will wait. he said uptill then i can give u a PIRATED XP installed on ur lappy so tht i can do my work for a time being... i hesitated but then agreed.

i still have tht HP_RECOVERY drive intact.. and it says it is 8 gb in its properties.. but when i open it... there is nothing except a RECOVERY folder with nothing inside. i know this was bound to happen. but if i can somehow get the HP RECOVERY DISC CREATOR or HP RECOVERY MANAGER then i may able to transfer its contents to the DISC and then i can reinstall my ORIGINAL VISTA PREMIUM... 

*so can u give me the links where i can get HP RECOVERY DISC CREATOR software... i need it... *(if tht's not possible then i will have to trust tht guy and send it to factory and dont know when they 'll return... coz these guys are very very lazy when it comes to repair and maintanance)


----------



## Batistabomb (Dec 11, 2007)

you should create it by tourself at :

*h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/document?cc=us&docname=bph08097


----------



## jal_desai (Dec 11, 2007)

ya but i dont have tht HP RECOVERYMANAGER... how to get tht software?


----------



## Batistabomb (Dec 11, 2007)

Backup & Recovery Manager is preloaded on new HP commercial desktops, workstations, notebooks, and tablet PCs introduced starting March 2006, so no use of seperate CD's​



* 
To run, simply go to All Programs > HP Backup & Recovery > HP Backup and Recovery Manager. With HP Backup & Recovery Manager, file restoration is easy. To recover a deleted file, simply use the Restore Wizard. For a full system restoration, press the F11 key during bootup and then select "Recover PC" from the menu.

* 


look:

*h20331.www2.hp.com/Hpsub/downloads/HP_Backup_and_recovery_Manager.pdf

*h20331.www2.hp.com/Hpsub/cache/312352-0-0-225-121.html


----------

